# Timer v's Thermostat



## MzJen (Aug 9, 2017)

Good Morning my fellow reptile enthusiasts, 
I have seen that a few of you on here are running with timers only for your heating and am a little curious as to how you all go about this? 
Is it say 30 mins on 15 off for example? 
Is this ok for "heat" lights or only under belly heating eg cord/mat? 
At present I am using the on/off type thermostat on all my heating types and am feeling the a timer would work just as well as is also on/off. Obviously this would be used in conjunction with a thermometer
Just after some suggestions and advice thanks


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 9, 2017)

It all depends on the type of heat source and the maximum temperature that the heat source can generate.
(And how temperature sensitive the species is that you are keeping)
Some of mine I use only timers with heat globes. I have globes fitted that give me the temperature I require and away we go.
Do need to take into account the impact that ambient temp will play also. If for an example a 60w globe gives me a good temp in the summer I might need a 75w globe or 2 X 40w globes to get a similar temp when ambient temp drops in winter.
Anything other than heat globes (and I use a range of different heating depending upon species and how I set them up) I run with both thermostats AND timers.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 9, 2017)

Like Pauls_Pythons has said, using timers with globes works better if you select the right wattage globe; if you used the increments on the timer to turn on and off you will shorten the life of the globe considerably. Using a timer in an on-off way works better with CHE, heat cords, or heat mats. We used a timer on a heat cord on our hatchy rack with great success. Our lizard tanks run on timers (on in the morning, off in the evening) with globes' wattages to suit each tank.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 9, 2017)

I use a similar system with timers only.I adjust my timers according to the weather reports daily,plus I change globes to suit the seasons.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm using a timer with heat lamps for my turtles and a timer on a heat cord for my little pythons.


----------

